

Show HN: ZipWhois: Simple JSON Whois API and Domain API - holoiii
http://www.zipwhois.com

======
mobiplayer
Nice! I recently built a whois "endpoint" at
[http://whois.datasnitch.co.uk/](http://whois.datasnitch.co.uk/) You can
request a domain whois just by adding the name in the URI, e.g.:
[http://whois.datasnitch.co.uk/fluffcomputing.com](http://whois.datasnitch.co.uk/fluffcomputing.com)

The idea is to be able to use whois from my Windows command line as I do from
Linux or OS X, so I wrote a quick and dirty Powershell script for that:
[https://gist.github.com/pjperez/d1af6c697a6997d07ed3](https://gist.github.com/pjperez/d1af6c697a6997d07ed3)

Works like a charm from Powershell, looks like shit with a browser :)

------
silvenga
How where you able to accurately parse multiple registrar's whois data (or is
that a trade secret) since they all add disclaimers in odd places?

Although, my contact data from "silvenga.com" wasn't parse correctly.

